# What is http://127.0.0.1:5357/767/aa349-1aa1-48f1-b34d-01eb939773c?



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

I have looking at my network shield in Avast! Pro. I've noticed that whenever I open save file prompt I see hxxp://127.0.0.1:5357/767/aa349-1aa1-48f1-b34d-01eb939773ce spike. It does not indicate infection, is this stuff normal?

Malwarebytes doesn't see anything wrong.

Generally a hxxp://192.168.1.1:5678/igd.xml spike precedes the 127... spike

It generally shows up when I am dealing with a save file prompt.


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Avast boot scan also finds nothing
Typing http://127.0.0.1.:5357/767aa349-1aa1-48f1-b34d-01eb939773ce/ into Run gets "Bad Request - Invalid Hostname

HTTP Error 400. The request hostname is invalid."
Can anyone else on Win 7 Home Premium 64-bit try this for themselves?

Open a save file prompt and look at your network shield at the same time and see if that connection or a similar connection shows up.

I don't seem to have any weird issues otherwise


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

127.0.0.1 is local host, your own computer. Likely not a virus.


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

http://forum.avast.com/index.php?topic=101384.15

I think part of it had to do with mDNSResponder as well as Network Discovery


----------

